# remote control snowblower...?



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Is there such a thing? I would think it could operate on a similar basis as a remote control trench compactor... maybe even add an auger housing and chute to an existing one!


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Elon Musk should concentrate his efforts on the SDS (self-driving snowblower).


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

*radio control snow blowers*

The roboflail/Mconnel folks have a really nice one that starts at 60K with the flail mower.

They have a 2 stage model BOOOO HIIIISSSS, and a single stage snow thrower for the track drive robot power units.

The Remote control belly packs are Futaba/Cattron FM systems.



They have a brood herd of videos on you tube showing them at work with the mowers and snow blowers and snow throwers.:smile_big:


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Terrible idea! Takes all the fun out of it!


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Whaddya' mean?!?!? It could be more fun:grin:


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

There, now I have all four of them!!


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

now you can go offroading with your snowblower!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

d3500ram said:


> Whaddya' mean?!?!? It could be more fun:grin:


Absolutely, can you imagine the reaction from the neighbors?!!!


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

There are some great youtube videos of custom built RC snow blowers. My biggest concern would be a runaway, but there are plenty of fail safe options.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

These things would be great for cleaning parking lots with a heavy number of cars as the snow could be controlled in a very narrrow stream and quickly piled by the same unit or a second unit used to manage and build the snow stockpiles.

Going from left to right picture number 2 and picture number 4 are of the single stage snow blower. The fail safe for these units is maximum radio distance which stops the machine in the event the mowers receiver cannot communicate with transmitter and the two emergency stops on the belly pack and the the power unit.

From what I remember of the single stage unit it is driven by a hydraulic motor through a reduction gear box and chain drive on the left side. I am not sure what type of hydraulic motor is used for the snow blower rotor chain drive.
I will find out though.

Speedy Gonzales would be proud, I know I am.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

More images for everyone.

I apologize for the misspellings in the images.


Tim Taylor would want it much bigger :^)

I had to back away from the keyboard.

I have to go to bed and I will check back in the morning.


:3tens::bowing::yahoo::blowerhug:


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I neglected to add this, but on Image number 5 this Komtek power unit has 2 three point hitches to mount tractor implements so one could mount a snow blower on the front and the rear if desired. The unit also has a cyclone dust bowl precleaner for the engines combustion air intake: my prefernce would be adding a twin in series Duetz Farr oil bath precleaner set up with 2 precleaners but it would require more work to enlarge the engine compartment. 

The two stage snow blower is a Zaugg open auger snow blower with a scissor lift spout system to increase the spout height and angle at the same time eliminating the need for a taller chute and spout system.

The single and two stage snow blowers they offer can fit inside an enclosed trailer or high cube transport van like the Mercedes Benz sprinters. 


The village of Dryden, N.Y. had a Kubota BX tractor set up like this to clear its sidewalks for many years. I am unsure if it was retired/ sold for surplus equipment etc.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Those examples are kinda' cool! A lot bigger units than what I think the average homeowner would use... and 'prolly a hefty price tag too!

A reason why I asked if there is such a beast a remote snowblower is that technology for RC has come a long way... just look at all the drones out there these days! If only that technology could be transferred to a snowblower than one could perhaps take care of a snow covered driveway from inside the comfort of their own home.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Yup, there is a lot of remote control operated underground mining equipment being used for coal mining and there are a lot of railroad locomotives used for switching rail cars in rail car sorting operations to make up a train consist or sort a consist that need to be broken up to be sent to other destinations on separate trains.

You will know these locomotives when you see them as they have warning beacons operating when they are used and it has multiple antennas on the locomotive cab roof and signs on the locomotive indicating the unit is under remote control.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, surprised no one has posted any youtube videos yet. There are tons of videos of remote plows and blowers out there. They are more novelty than practicality, but can be fun to watch.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=remote+snow


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Here are three videos for everyone, if I had a more modern laptop I could do more than type in the URLs.

This one is a Kommtek 2 stage snow blower as supplied by the kommtek dealer/reseller Robogreen. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoa_cTkRF9w 

The second one is another Robogreen Video with the Kommtek power unit and 2 stage snowblower.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIFGS_PWuOI


The third one is from Robopower in Italy using the Kommtek power unit with a Zaugg 2 stage snow blower
(this one was one of the images I posted with the twin three point hitch mounts with it going away from you.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH73vLV54ag


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

d3500ram said:


> Those examples are kinda' cool! A lot bigger units than what I think the average homeowner would use... and 'prolly a hefty price tag too!
> 
> A reason why I asked if there is such a beast a remote snowblower is that technology for RC has come a long way... just look at all the drones out there these days! If only that technology could be transferred to a snowblower than one could perhaps take care of a snow covered driveway from inside the comfort of their own home.


My feelings exactly!!!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Great topic, and now the million dollar question..., how long before R/C technology is put into the home snow blower and what company will be the trendsetter for this. How much would a homeowner have to pay for one?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

They would have to go the route of the Cattron Futaba type of belly pack that has a dedicated kill switch to completely
shut the snow blower down as well as the ability to come to a stop completely and also incorporate a home function which 
would require a computer of some size to control the system.


I have a Futabe 1024 PCM FM radio that has ten channels SO lets see here:


1. channel one would have a mast mounted 360 degree camera with no cable limiting its rotation
using collector rings for power to operate the camera and a separate collector ring for video transmission
2. channel two would have the vertical pan function

3. left steering brake

4. right steering brake

5. throttle

6. auger and impeller start/stop 

7. forward 

8. reverse 

9. speed one

10. speed two 



YUP, it has to be a CATTRON Futaba FM radio and servos and the required linkages as the smaller servos do not have enough torque and you need more radio channels.


The Zaugg snow beast and snow bulldog would have the room to do the installation BUT the people at Kommtek have done the work for an all season, all purpose machine.


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

Well, its RC, but not exactly the same track as previous posts, but kinda' cool. The vid shows how it was built and the actual plowing starts around the 2:15 mark. Pretty neat close-up shots.






I'll tell ya' with the off-year, so-little-snowfall, I could actually use this for my deck:grin:


----------

